# Old Lecoultre



## IanS (Jun 20, 2008)

I was recently given a LeCoultre pocket watch, the case appears to be nickel or nickel plated. On the inner cover in the centre is a cross with the date 1887 under it. On the left side following the curve is "Henri Cordier" and similarly on the right side is "a Lecelles". Over the cross are the initials "JMTF" or possibly "JMJF". The number stamped on the inside of both lids is 23041. The oldest servicing date I have seen so far is 1915. If this is the Henri Cordier (1849-1925) I think it is, he was a professor of oriental languages in paris. The watch may be one of several produced for a particular occasion or commemoration. I would like to know more. Can anyone help me please?


----------

